# JavaScript tooltip-Frage



## Klaus111 (15. Sep 2011)

Hallo, ich kriege es einfach nicht hin!
Ich habe eine Tabelle vorliegen. 
In der linken Spalte stehen 2 Links untereinander. 
In der rechten Spalte soll dann mit Onmouseover jeweils ein längerer Text aufblenden.
Die Texte sollen immer oben in der rechten Tabellenspalte beginnen.

Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
Eine kleines Muster habe ich hier mal gemacht.
http://www.3agents.de/homoeopathie/testen/muster.html

Herzlichen Dank!
Klaus


----------



## pl4gu33 (15. Sep 2011)

also es gibt in JAVA auch fertige ToolTips 

How to Use Tool Tips (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

vll. reicht dir das ja auch schon


----------



## jgh (15. Sep 2011)

wenn dein Hilftext in der Tabelle erscheinen soll, musst du doch nur einen Mouslistener implentieren, der halt bei 
	
	
	
	





```
mouseEntered(MouseEvent e)
```
 über dem jeweiligen Link der Tabelle den Hilfetext in die Tabelle schreibt und bei  
	
	
	
	





```
mouseExited(MouseEvent e)
```
 ihn wieder entfernt.

Ansonsten:
How to Use Tool Tips (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

oder ein KSKB


----------



## Klaus111 (15. Sep 2011)

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten!
Auf der empfohlenen Seite finde ich den Onmouseover nicht.
Und auch das mit dem Text an einer bestimmten Stelle anzeigen - in der Tabelle oder einer Div-Box - ausgelöst durch ein Onmouseover - nicht.


----------



## jgh (15. Sep 2011)

dieses ist dir bewusst???


```
Onmouseover
```
 ist mir in java nicht bekannt, wohl aber in Javascript!
Die Methoden des MouseListeners heißen 
	
	
	
	





```
mouseEntered(MouseEvent e)
```
 und 
	
	
	
	





```
mouseExited(MouseEvent e)
```
.


----------



## bERt0r (15. Sep 2011)

Bei einem JTable kannst du dir einen Eigenen CellRenderer erstellen, und dem dann einen Tooltip geben.


----------



## Klaus111 (15. Sep 2011)

Ja, genauso einen kleinen Tooltip. mit dem ich mit einem Link in eine Divbox oder eine Tabelle einen Text einbringen kann, suche ich und habe ihn noch nicht gefunden.

Von Java hatte ich nicht gesprochen. Javascript ist natürlich richtig. Das mit dem events ist interessant, bezieht sich aber wohl auf Java. 

Ich suche ein einfaches Onmouseover mit ner Boxeintragung.

In jedem Fall danke für eure Antworten!

Klaus


----------



## Klaus111 (15. Sep 2011)

Oh, jetzt dämmert es mir, ich hatte tatsächlich oben nicht genau hingeschaut. Vielen Dank für eure Beiträge. Ich muss natürlich in ein anderes Forum. 
Klaus


----------



## delphiking1980 (21. Sep 2011)

Hi ich glaube du solltest dir mal jQuery anschauen da kannst du den HTML Inhalt eines Elementes bearbeiten.


----------

